

The effect of the European crisis on Apple - adventureful
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/06/09/chart-of-the-day-the-effect-of-the-european-crisis-on-apple/

======
stephengillie
How much of this increase will be money saved by _not_ paying Google for Maps
access?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4090498>

~~~
bitrot
Not much.

